# 91 maxima mods



## wcay (May 28, 2003)

i was wondering what a couple of realtivly cheap stuff i can do to a 1991 nissan maxima GXE to get better performance out of it?


----------



## nagal (Feb 13, 2003)

well what i believe and most people would believe sell the GXE and go out and get your self a SE. I drove a GXE and it didnt have shit on my SE. you could still ask around tho this forum is not the place to be go to maxima.org and go under 3 gen. and that is were you could find me, nismo1989, and perlmax. lots better. is your a auto or manuel? really the only performance is a TRUE intake which is cold air, and that done even give you that much boost. Ive seen a big diff in getting a y-pipe from warpspeed for like $200 much better. But you know money can make anything fast..


----------



## wcay (May 28, 2003)

alright...sell me on the difference between the GXE and SE


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

wcay said:


> *alright...sell me on the difference between the GXE and SE  *


The only difference in the years 89-91 were that the SE had an optional 5 speed (big difference), and the SE had better suspension (but not much). There are other cosmetic differences, but that's the gist of it mechanically...

You can always do a tranny swap on your GXE, too...


----------



## wcay (May 28, 2003)

ignoring the transmission issuse ( i had a manual 79 toyota corona got tired of manual for everyday driving...) i want a little more omph to the car when i hit the accelerator. thats about it. ive already spent ~1.5k on the sound system so i'm dont really wanna spend that much on the mods...but i do want a bit more power


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

wcay said:


> *ignoring the transmission issuse ( i had a manual 79 toyota corona got tired of manual for everyday driving...) i want a little more omph to the car when i hit the accelerator. thats about it. ive already spent ~1.5k on the sound system so i'm dont really wanna spend that much on the mods...but i do want a bit more power *


Intake and exhaust would be nice upgrades. Another may be a VB workover on the tranny, but that's expensive and comprimises the daily-drivability of the car in some cases.

I would stick with an intake and go from there...


----------



## nagal (Feb 13, 2003)

i agree that is my first mod. make sure you stick with a K&N filter i haven't had problems with mine. i had a monster flow filter( the squishy ones) and i had to preplace it a few times. K&N just oil it and you good for 50'000 miles is say on the box(30 bucks at autozone) dont go to a racing shop they will try to rip you for 90 bucks fuckers


----------



## wcay (May 28, 2003)

what about a body kit..should i bother with one and if so where can i get a good price on one?. Also i got the k&n filter @ advanced autoparts today for 44.98


----------



## nagal (Feb 13, 2003)

well i dont know, but i really have been looking at them on the net and the best i found was around $800. but if you talk to nismo1989 he can hook you up. check the post i put up about body kits.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2003)

*My 2 cents*

Umm... not sure what you're looking for but other than a replacement because your old filter was past it's limit the K&N filter alone will not give you any gain. The simple fact is your engine needs to take air in and also push it out in combination therefore you must replace the intake and exhaust in order for either one to have a real impact. That's all i really have to say about that and as far as the body kit to me it's rice. All you have is a sound system and a K&N filter, a body kit makes your car "look faster" and people think it's faster but really it's not. Wouldn't you rather save the $800 and actually make your car fast so people think they just got smoked by your average grocery getter than have them think they just smoked some performance machine because it looks fast. That's my opinion but i know some people just modify cars for looks so it's up to you. I know i'm personally not even going to think about a body kit or anything until i already have the engine rebuilt with all racing parts. Don't mean to put everyone down or anything but i hate to see you waste your money on that stuff.


----------



## ARS (Dec 12, 2003)

$800?? nismo1989 was selling kits for $500 and had a couple to choose from. I heard his ex took his business and bankrupted it, though... so I don't think he's in business anymore.

Bodykits are fine I would say. This is a FWD sedan we're talking about after all. It's not a road rocket. Yeah, they're fast... but there's a lot more utility than sport in the Maximas... even the J30 Maximas (the sportiest IMO).

An intake is going to give you gain regardless of whether or not you replace the exhaust, but depending on what intake you get it's going to take away too. Where you gain in the high end, you'll likely loose low-end torque and vice versa. Place Racing also makes CAI for the J30s.


----------



## fugi (Feb 6, 2004)

Stillen has a nice Urethane kit for $500. It doesn't look ricey either.

http://www.stillen.com 

-Matt


----------



## harrymay (Oct 31, 2003)

yeah, save the body for last, go performance mods first. cai, new exhaust setup, including new y-pipe, warpspeed has a good one, i just put magnaflow on mine and its feels much better. also do some suspension work, fstb, rsb, they will make turning a lot better at speed. 

there are also udp, flywheel, cams, upgraded ecu, possible turbo- off a z car engine, and i dont remember any more, but those are all valid


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

first... you're never going to get much speed out of a GXE. those autos are just too durn slow.
You need to either swap your auto with a 5 spd, or sell the car and buy an SE 5 spd if you want something fast. no ifs, ands, or buts about it... An auto GXE runs a low-17 sec 1/4. a 5 spd SE runs a low-15 sec. mine with 205k miles and only intake, flywheel, and udp runs consistent 14.7s with a slipping clutch.

You can pull the stereo from your current car and move it over. you're talking 1-2 days work for that. $1500 in stereo can't be too hard to move. Hell, even the alarm is easy. just write down the wire colors as you pull them out of your old car and transfer it to the new one. took me 2 hours to install it in my SE after swapping from my GXE. 


Now... what do you want to do with the car? you want it faster, I know.. does that mean you want to go, stop, or turn faster?
you've got a lot of options in all cases. go faster? get a 5 spd.
stop faster? brakes. (duh) there's lots out there.
turn faster? springs, struts, sway bars, wheels, tires, any of the stuff on my website. 

www.mattblehm.com

Nowhere in there does it mention a body kit. They're a waste of money, unless you wanna look good- and even then it's going to cost you at minimum of $1000 to buy a kit, paint it to look decent, and fit it on the car properly. Would you rather put that $1000 in making the car handle better so YOU can enjoy it while driving, or spend the $1000 on a body kit that you're afraid to drive the car hard for fear that you're going to hit something and mess up that pretty paint job.

Hmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## nagal (Feb 13, 2003)

matt very well said now get back to the org


----------

